# Clarity II



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

since the other thread kind of went off track, I'm going to repeat it here:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------since my views on hypno and CBT have apparently ben discussed backchannel, I'm feeling the need to make a statement here.1. As an IBS sufferer I would recommend Mike's CDs to anyone to try.2. As a psychologist I can say that research has supported both CBT and Hypnosis as viable treatment options. The argument about which is best for who is not really appropriate in this forum. I have listened to Mike's tapes and discussed them with him by email and would recommend them highly to my patients who want to try them and to physicians I work with as long as I could be sure the patient didn't think that the CD's would solve all their peoblems.I think for the most part that other psychologists would agree with these statements.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I apologize to all for my part in the display you may have just witnessed.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't see any need for an apology, Tom. This is a board where we are all free to speak our minds as long as we respect the needs and boundaries of others.Evie


----------

